# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Amy Barnes (Ashley Slanina-Davies)

## lizann

Is she coming back or is she gone for good?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think she will be back, she is still in the credits and hollyoaks are normally pretty quick to remove someone when they leave, maybe the baby snatching storyline will be a way to bring her back

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think she got written out because she was ill, she should be back i think

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely she comes back for sister Sarah's funeral

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh not necessary, she didnt even come back when those 2 tried to abduct her baby

----------


## Chris_2k11

She is coming back for the funeral I heard. then leaves again apparently  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I wonder whats going on with the actress, she seems to have been gone ages..

----------


## sam23

I heard she failed her exams so she is taking time out to resit them, not sure how true this is.

----------


## Perdita

Amy Barnes will be back on Hollyoaks for two episodes next month, Digital Spy can confirm.

Ashley Slanina-Davies, who plays Amy, was back on set at the Channel 4 soap in December to film the brief return stint.

While it's too early for any storyline details to be confirmed, Slanina-Davies is thought to have shared scenes with Kieron Richardson (Ste Hay), Emmett Scanlan (Brendan Brady) and her on-screen children.

The episodes in question will air on Tuesday, February 12 and Wednesday, February 13 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

Slanina-Davies bowed out as Amy last summer when the character left the village behind for a fresh start.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2piXaFnDs

----------


## lizann

cant see her being happy ste is back with brendan so she must take the kids back

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Amy Barnes pays a visit back to Hollyoaks, but it's at the worst possible moment for Ste Hay.

Amy (Ashley Slanina-Davies) is convinced to return to the village when John Paul McQueen meets up with her and asks her to let Ste see Leah and Lucas.

Ashley Slanina-Davies as Amy Barnes in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Ashley Slanina-Davies as Amy Barnes

John Paul (James Sutton) gets involved as Amy has told Ste that she doesn't want him to see the kids again, having heard about his recent personal troubles.

When Amy and the kids surprise Ste at the Lomax house following John Paul's intervention, the happy atmosphere doesn't last for long as it becomes clear that Ste has been taking more drugs.

Ste has secured his latest supply from Cameron Campbell's brother Lockie, who quickly causes a stir upon his arrival in the village.

Disgusted by the state of Ste, Amy declares that her original decision was the right one and vows that he will never see the children again.

Later, Ste meets up with Lockie, who suggests that he could pay him 'in kind' for his latest supply of drugs. Ste refuses to be tempted by the newcomer, but it's too late as a shocked John Paul has overheard.

When Lockie demands the drugs back, Ste mixes the dregs of his remaining cocaine with drain cleaner. When Lockie then asks John Paul to go for a drink and offers him drugs, it's the same supply that Ste has tainted. Will John Paul be in danger when he takes them?

John Paul takes Lockie's drugs.
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul takes Lockie's drugs

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Friday, October 31 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (19-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

she is returning to help ste, bail him out

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are bringing back Amy Barnes as a regular cast member,* Digital Spy* can exclusively reveal.

Ashley Slanina-Davies has signed up to reprise her role as Amy on a full-time basis - and this time she'll be returning with Blue singer Duncan James as her hunky on-screen boyfriend.

Show chiefs announced the casting of Duncan as new character Ryan last weekend, but fans had no idea until now that he'd be arriving in the village with fan favourite Amy by his side.

Â©  Getty Images SAV
Slanina-Davies was a Hollyoaks regular between 2005 and 2012. Despite leaving the show, she has returned as Amy for a number of guest appearances in recent years - always leaving fans calling for more.

A future storyline will now see Amy move back to the village with Ryan and her children Leah and Lucas, but it's not long before she finds herself caught between her old life and her new one.

Billed as "professional, stable and aspirational in his values", Ryan is the polar opposite of Amy's troubled ex Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) - so fans can expect the two men to go head-to-head in a story about blended family life.

Amy Barnes turns up to see Ste Hay
Â©  Lime Pictures
Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about her return, Slanina-Davies commented: "I couldn't be more excited to bring Amy back to Hollyoaks and moving back to Liverpool for such an exciting storyline working with old friends like Kieron and new ones like Duncan.

"I think Amy might find herself stuck between a rock and a hard place with those two!"

A Hollyoaks spokesperson also told us: "These much-loved characters will be caught in a universal tug-of-love which will chime with many of the audience. 

"Ste has made a lot of mistakes, not least his crystal meth addiction, and the ghosts of his past will catch up with his current woes. Viewers will be torn between luckless Ste and a man who on paper is a better example for his children but not their dad."

Amy Barnes turns up to see Ste Hay
Â©  Lime Pictures
Amy's memorable past storylines include her underage pregnancy with Leah and suffering domestic abuse in her relationship with Ste.

In her later years on screen, Amy clashed with Ste's lover Brendan Brady and disapproved of her ex's downward spiral into drink and drug addictions.

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/jNsbW2riBlQ

Hollyoaks is waving goodbye to Amy Barnes in a devastating storyline twist, Digital Spy can confirm.

The fan favourite is being killed off this year and - for once in soap - there's no chance of a shock return from the dead.

Ashley Slanina-Davies is gearing up to film her final scenes as Amy and there's already a sneak peek of her exit in Hollyoaks' action-packed New Year trailer, which has been released this afternoon (January 3).

The final shots of the promo show Amy's partner Ryan Knight (Duncan James) arriving home to their flat and making the terrible discovery that she's passed away.

Audio footage from Ryan's emergency call can be heard as he says: "Please, you need to help her. She's not breathing. I think she's dead."

Although the exact nature of Ryan's discovery isn't confirmed in the trailer itself, an on-set source told Digital Spy that this is the beginning of a dark storyline revolving around Amy's death.

Ashley has played the role of Amy on and off since 2005. Her most recent stint on our screens kicked off late last year, when she returned to the regular cast following a number of guest appearances since her original exit in 2012.

Fans may be shocked to hear that Amy is going, but we did give you a clue last August when we revealed that Ashley had been busy studying neuroscience at university - and still has three years of the course to go!

Speaking at the time, Ashley told us: "[The university] have been really understanding and have given me time off to do this, because they understand that Hollyoaks is something that I did before. There's also a little list of things that I have to do when I'm away."

Hollyoaks have refused to comment on Amy's fate, so we'll just have to wait and see how it all plays out on screen.

One thing's for sure, though – 2017 is sure to kick off with some standout scenes involving Ste, Leah, Lucas and Ryan as the dust settles following Amy's fatal exit.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (03-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

I think calling amy a fan favourite is a bit of a stretch

----------


## lizann

the wrong characters are being killed off

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope not killed by another serial killer

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks spoilers: Ste Hay murders Amy Barnes as she is found dead following explosive row?
The end is nigh for Amy Barnes and life in Hollyoaks is about to change forever when her conflict with Ste Hay explodes again, leading to her suffering a shocking death that will leave fans stunned. But as her body is discovered just a day after her wedding to Ryan Knight, has Ste gone as far as murder? Or is someone else to blame for Amyâs demise?
Amyâs last week in the village starts so well, too. Having forgiven Ryan, itâs full steam ahead for their big day and itâs all smiles as they become man and wife. At the time, even Ste has put his grievances aside and helped them to prepare.
Ryan has vowed to be the perfect husband for Amy and as Mike returns to walk his daughter down the aisle, the day goes smoothly. Meanwhile, Mike shakes Steâs hand and tells him how proud he is of him and his behaviour, before warning him not to mess up.
However, Amy and Ryanâs plans to move abroad are set to cause ructions and when Amy agrees to move the flight forward to the same week, despite her misgivings over taking the kids away from their dad, Ryan is thrilled.
But Ste is unlikely to share his enthusiasm.
As Amy remains torn, tears stream down her face as she listens to Ste read to the kids and realises how much of a wrench it will be for them all.
But when Ste finds out how soon he could lose his kids, he is bound to be furious. A row is about to explode and the consequences will be huge â but fans will not see right away what happens to Amy and will be left with lots of questions when she is found dead.
So what has led to the tragedy? And who has blood on their hands?

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...seven-endings/

7 endings planned to film AmyÂ´s death

----------

lizann (29-03-2017), tammyy2j (28-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...seven-endings/
> 
> 7 endings planned to film AmyÂ´s death


Ste Hay, Ryan Knight, Harry Thompson, James Nightingale, Mercedes McQueen and DS Armstrong will all have flashbacks filmed which reveal them as Amy's killer, I think it will be DS Armstrong or one of her kids maybe Leah like Bobby from Eastenders

----------


## lizann

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...seven-endings/
> 
> 7 endings planned to film AmyÂ´s death


 mystery character could be returning silas

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...killer-reveal/

finally real killer will be revealed next week

----------


## Perdita

Her killer will be revealed in today's episode  :Ninja:

----------


## lizann

strangled by ryan, was expecting it to be one of her kids so glad it was not and want ryan's exit to be soon

----------


## Perdita

> strangled by ryan, was expecting it to be one of her kids so glad it was not and want ryan's exit to be soon


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...night-leaving/

Looks like he might be

----------

